# At long last...my reloading room is now done...



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Moved into the new house last February with unfinished basement. Just today I mounted the press. I made the countertop out of 2x4 butcher block style planed down to about 2-1/2". The counters were a lot more work than I had expected, but solid as a rock. Not sure if this panoramic pic will work or not. I've got 28' of counter, part of it is supposed to be the wife's sewing area... I wished I had spent a little more time on the cosmetics, but it'll work great. CAbinets are the Home Depot stuff in Hickory and seem to be pretty good for the price. Completed the walls with Browning art and cartridge posters. Gonna get the cartridge collection on there with shelves and bump the posters up higher as the next project. 
Thanks for all of the input. 
Anyone searching the site for ideas here is one in which we were discussing a bunch of options http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/137506-reloading-room-ideas.html
Looks like the pano won't work, too high of storage.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Really nice, good job.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Purty!! I only see one thing wrong. Is that a BYU cup?:mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. And organized.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome looking room!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks great, just one suggestion, don't have the TV on while reloading.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

That's very nice! I'm inspired.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, can you adopt me?
All I have going is a crummy home made desk in the corner next the the freezer. Nice work that's awesome.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks nice

What are you watching, "walk the line" ?


-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like it turned out great!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Turned out fantastic. Good work!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Looks nice
> 
> What are you watching, "walk the line" ?
> 
> -DallanC


Some dumb free movie on Amazon prime...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> Looks like it turned out great!


Well, its nothing compared to walnut and penny inlays....but itll work. Thanks again for your input!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Those counters look awesome. What kind of finish did you use on them?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Whelp... 

Now my bench area really reminds me of the dungeon...


Lol...


NICE looking space! Where did you get the butcher block?


----------

